# where to buy bulk wheat berries in ny



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi
We live in upstate ny and I'm looking to stock up the pantry :gaptooth:. I would like to start storing wheat berries for flour. We are about 45 mins west of Albany. Is there anywhere to buy wheat berries in bulk?

Thanks


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Hi, neighbor!

Have you tried any of the online sources? I don't stock wheat, but many here do order from some of the bulk food companies.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Try googling Kevin Richardson farms. He raises wheat in nny, not sure if he ships it. It is not organic but he uses "sustainable" ag practices, whatever that means.....Another source would be a co-op. Try United Nothern's site, www.unfi.com there should be a contact link to find out if there is group close by to you. They sell organic hard red, hard white, soft white, soft red and durham wheat berries. Some people have found them at Wally world, I try not to shop there and try to do organic. If you have room for a garden, you can always plant a patch of it. I tried winter wheat but am thinking the chickens may have ruined most of it. Do you have a means to grind it?


----------



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

I will be purchasing a grinder. I try not to buy from Wally world myself. I was hoping for something close to save on the shipping. I'm a newbie gardener so I'm not sure about growing my own . Thanks for the info I'll look into it tonight.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I did a search for Amish or Mennonite grocers and this one looks like the closet to you:

Pine Ridge Groceries 
4085 State Hwy 206 
Bainbridge, NY 
Phone: (607) 967-5926 

Don't know anything about them but they might be worth a call. You can check out this link for the entire list:

http://frugalliving.about.com/od/grocerysavings/a/Amish-Grocery-Store-Locations.htm


----------



## Kbellebear (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldn't find anything local that i was happy with and ended up ordering from amazon. There was an organic company called great river that had 25 and 50 lb bags with free super saver or subscribe and save shipping. I waited for a sale and spent around 70 cents a lb.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Have you considered buying wheat from the feed store? It's the same wheat that is sold for humans, just not cleaned quite as thoroughly. You may have to pick out more chaff, a few stones and the stray piece of whole corn, but it grinds and bakes just as well. Just ask for whole wheat, not wheat berries, as they will look at you funny if you ask for "berries", lol. You can usually look at the label and see what kind of wheat it is (hard red winter, soft white, etc). If not, buy a bag and try baking with it. If it isn't good for bread, it'll be good for pastry and biscuits and vice-versa.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.wheatmontana.com/dealer.php


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

For 70 cents per pound I can have a semi load setting in your front yard in 48 hours and yes it will be certified organic.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

WalMart sells them in 25lb bags for $13 or so.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ahh, lets see, 45 minutes west of Albany.... puts you in maybe the Fort Plain or St Johnsville area? 
Amish store(s) that I know of - one between Middleville and Little Falls, possibly one in Fort Plain, major one in Vernon (west of Utica). 
Could check with any Amish business and ask about what you want; they'll be more than happy to give you an Amish location near you that can fit the bill.
There is also a local "co-op" in Little Falls that could possibly order quanity for you.

Ahh, most likely leaving out some "natural" food stores in that area; but hey can't know'm all..........


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

wally said:


> For 70 cents per pound I can have a semi load setting in your front yard in 48 hours and yes it will be certified organic.


No, me, me ,me!!!! LOL I could do the same for *42 dollars a bushel!!!!*


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

farmer dale, I wont play the "buy american" card. you take 1/2 a load and I will take 1/2 a load to new york.. at these prices we can bum around the state for a week or ten days..


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Heck Wally, at those prices I could retire tomorrow at 36 years old!!!


----------



## psinatra414 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow lots of info THANKS EVERYONE  I'll check out the amish store my DH used to live there. We are in Schoharie county. I thought by moving upstate from Long Island I could get these things easier :shrug: boy was I wrong. lol


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I go to Pine Ridge Groceries...just checked the 50 # price this past week, and it is $28.xx. You may need to call and order by early Mondays to get it delivered to them on Wed if they don't have extra 50s in stock. They have both hard and soft wheat berries...as well as you can order anything else in bulk, especially what Dutch Valley sells. They also have great prices on herbs/spices.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'd recommend walmart.com Yes, wallyworld!!! I got some delivered, for half of what Augason Farms sells it for (and they would have added shipping). Believe my Augason Farms buckets were 26lbs for like~13$ each. Already prepped for long term storage. They actually have an 'expiration date' on them, like in Dec 2032.

Could have bought it cheaper locally, at the feed store... but would have to clean it, freeze it, buy mylar and oxygen absorbers, and hope it all works... actually, imho, cheaper doing it the walmart.com way.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

anniew said:


> I go to Pine Ridge Groceries...just checked the 50 # price this past week, and it is $28.xx. You may need to call and order by early Mondays to get it delivered to them on Wed if they don't have extra 50s in stock. They have both hard and soft wheat berries...as well as you can order anything else in bulk, especially what Dutch Valley sells. They also have great prices on herbs/spices.


Anniew, was that price for organic wheat berries? I love Pine Ridge!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

HTD, I didn't specifically ask for organic, so don't think so. It comes from Dutch Valley, so maybe you can go to their website and see if they carry organic and if so, you can call Pine Ridge and price and order it through them.
Are you still on JOhn's old forum? Do you still have Nigerian Dwarf goats?
Ann


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks anniew, I was just curious. I have Buckets and buckets of wheat stored. Haven't been on the old forum in a very long time. Still have some goats, just pets, not milking any right now.


----------

